
WiFinger: Leveraging commodity WiFi for finger gesture recognition (2016) [pdf] - ChrisCinelli
http://ww2.cs.fsu.edu/~tan/paper/mobihoc2016.pdf
======
CSSer
I remember reading this paper and I think watching a corresponding PoC video
when this came out. Does anyone remember why or happen to know why this never
made it to market? Error rate, maybe?

~~~
sansnomme
It already is in the market, just that it is not usually sold as a standalone
product like Leap Motion. Through wall imaging using WiFi imaging is old news.
Also, for gesture detection specifically, radar chips are often preferred over
hacking WiFi firmware/additional signal processing.

------
formertwitter
Very much not my area, but would this also mean that there is a way to parse
the same signals they used for identifying finger movements to build a more
general 3D map of the room? Perhaps with variances between multiple WiFi
signals if you know the origin?

~~~
shakna
There's been a few studies on this. Some for positioning, others for slightly
less comfortable things like this [0].

[0]
[http://people.csail.mit.edu/fadel/wivi/](http://people.csail.mit.edu/fadel/wivi/)

